# Bristol airport parking problem



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Hi
Im having trouble finding motorhome parking at Bristol airport for my 6m long 3m high Swift. 
Unanswered e-mails and unanswer or negative phone calls, airport height retricted.
Does anyone know where there is handy secure motorhome friendly parking for two weeks end of August early Sept. near this airport.
I intend to have a day or two look around Bristol & Bath areas before and after a fly cruise to the black sea.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Try this chap private park opposite the airport he then takes u in 
Stoneleigh Bed and Breakfast 01275 475002 used him before but not with motorhome but worth a try.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Harry, 

Long term parking at Bristol "International" Airport would be very expensive for 2 weeks even just for a car. It works out cheaper for me to get a taxi there and back from the other side of the city. 

The local informal parking operators near the airport are cheaper, but there have been ongoing disputes between these operators and the Local Authority for years because the Airport wants to put a stop to these rivals through the Planning system, because they lack planning permission. Some have had enforcement notices served on them and are appealing. 

As for them being secure, if you are happy with leaving your MH in an unguarded field somewhere for 2 weeks, go ahead. If it were me I would leave the MH at home or in proper storage and go by car/taxi.

SD


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i park in the silver zone at bristol airport 
you have to leave the keys with them and they will move it 
also i always book my parking thought easyjet even if i am not flying with them it cost less :lol: 
chapter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't they have a spare corner in one of the hangars?? :?


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

*Result and return bristol parking*

Satisfactory motorhome parking was found on spec. at Airport Tavernerna a pub near the Airport and a camp site was halfmile away.
A very satisfactory Bristol area visit combined with a very sunny/hotweather fly/cruise to Rome & The Black Sea was had by all.
we found Bristol airport was an easy option with lots of independent motorhome parking/camping at hand.


----------

